# [By Demand] Digit December 2007 Special Issue



## FatBeing (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, we are doing something special for December, but you'll have to find out what later....


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 18, 2007)

Timeshift Demo
Unreal Tournament 3 Beta Demo
Call of Duty 4 Demo


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

hmm...special issue

ok I think you can pack 2 dl dvds with your special issue so space wont be any problem.


-COD4 demo
-at least 2-3 latest linux distros like open suse,ubuntu ultimate edition(please),fedora,mandriva,debian etc.
-a lot of free alternative softwares to commonly used 'paid' softwares.
-latest edition of all common softwares
-game patches if you can please.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 18, 2007)

1 Full Linux Distribution
1 Full Version Game
1 Full Version Commercial Software
1 DL DVD with Tools
1 DVD with MS Service Packs for all applications and so on


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 18, 2007)

Please try to include something for everyone ( I mean balanced contents ). I will post my demands later.


----------



## bharat_r (Oct 19, 2007)

Open Suse 10.3
Ratatouille movie DVD


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

some good English or Hindi movie please.if possible spanish film Amantes with subtitles.
also "fast track to *C* Programming"
Linux distros like Open Suse 10.3 or Debian Lenny(if not given earlier)


----------



## john3488 (Oct 19, 2007)

Guys at digit, i got only 256 MB ram and wont be able to make full use of the ubuntu 7.10 live cd. so guys, PLEASE GIVE OUT *XUBUNTU 7.10 alternate iso*. 
Here is the link       
*cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso

PLEASE , *i am on Dialup*.  


PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## starscream (Oct 19, 2007)

Developers Edition Atleast fornovember and december


Borland RAD Studio 2007 
Borland Delphi 2007 for win32 (514MB)
Windows Visual C++ Express series/Studio Beta 2 (C++,C# & Basic)
Adobe Flash 9 (CS3)
Flex 2 Trial/Demo


Hope atleast you can give us these softwares to try.and plese get bigger DVD than 4.7 GB.

Tutorials in java flex flash please.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 19, 2007)

Since this is December issue... U wont pack it with DVD movie

anyway try to bundle a fastrack on any basic programming language....Fastrack means ready reckoners...i guess this one does

& by all means 1 dvd full of appz exclusively for linux  or open suse or fc or Ubuntu DVD...standalone please [not anything else but the original iso]

& as for swares keep a look out for all my fellow Digitians


----------



## Ecko (Oct 19, 2007)

Open Suse 10.3


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 19, 2007)

Instead of giving one big new movie, give ipod versions of several old movies that are public domain or freely distributable. Try to include some decent games


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

will casablanca comes in pd movies?Humphry Bogart?


----------



## shaunak (Oct 20, 2007)

*Fedora 8
*Please?*
*​


----------



## brweb (Oct 20, 2007)

_I want a special issue on Linux_


Fedora 8
Ubuntu 7.10 DVD (DVD contains text mode install too and more programs.)

SuSE Linux 10.3

OR


Special Ubuntu Package > (It  contains : Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu all 7.10 versions)
Bharat Linux


_and more Linux..._


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 20, 2007)

You guys visit so many consumer electronic shows, like for example in this months issue you said you were invited to MSI, why don't you guys ever think of providing us with the videos of the shows, we all like to see the videos of the latest hardware. Besides this we have repeatedly requested you to provide us with the videos of Digit Test Center.
Why on the hell do you stuff the Dual Layer DVD with those never heard of movies, which I am sure 99% of us won't even care to check out !!

There is no point in starting this December demand thread so early when you guys pay little attention to what we want!!!

We want tech videos !! We want tech Videos!!

and finally my ultimate wish, the one that I've been requesting you for the time immortal....
                 Anna Kournikova on Digit Cover Page.


----------



## himtuna (Oct 20, 2007)

More More Linux

 saboyan    

I love Linux Flavouring and for this one I am dying,    Beryl+linux===Microsoft dies soon.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## quantum (Oct 21, 2007)

ubuntu 7.10 is agood idea or the fedora or how about edubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 21, 2007)

I think digit should start Video Reviews, of mobiles atleast. People love to see stuff, not read it. Even, Game Video reviews wont be bad.

Software wise, The latest editions of Must haves, a few Linux Distro's. But no lame movies please


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 21, 2007)

plz donot give any hindi movies again provide good big demoes of software and games than wasting space my useless repeative softwaressssssssssss and could u provide scoar magzine as pdf in digit..


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 21, 2007)

try to give maximum no. of full version games,,softwares,guddies (wallpapers,themes)etc. & let our special issue be very special to each & every DIGIT LOVER..


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 21, 2007)

ubuntu updates and lads of free games

ubuntu updates and loads of free games


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Corel PaintShop Pro XII 12.00
{ *www.corel.com/akdlm/6763/downloads...SPP12_Corel_TBYB_EN_IE_FR_DE_ES_IT_NL_ESD.exe }

2. Nero 8 Ultra
{ ftp://nero-mirror.com/software/Nero8/current/Nero-8.1.1.0_eng_trial_wch.exe }

3. Nero 8 Help Files
{ ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero8/Nero8_chm_Enu.exe }

4. Nero 8 Templates
{ *www.nero.com/link.php?topic_id=204&gen_id=8 }
{ *www.nero.com/link.php?topic_id=206&gen_id=8 }

5. Intervideo WinDVD 8 Platinum

6. InterVideo WinDVD Creator 3 Platinum

7. Daemon Tools Pro 4

8. Some old full version games like 'Deltaforce' etc.

9. Lots of e-books, music & animations.

10. A few free softwares.



...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 22, 2007)

+1 for TAPOMAY


----------



## bibjee (Oct 22, 2007)

*xubuntu 7.10 alternate cd *
please


----------



## nipun_mohta (Oct 22, 2007)

Fast Track on Wireless networking Part 2 covering latest technologies released since May 2005.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 22, 2007)

Corel PaintShop Pro XII 12.00

Nero 8 Ultra

Intervideo WinDVD 8 Platinum

InterVideo WinDVD Creator 3 Platinum

World of Warcraft (Full game ) 
Lots of e-books (Including Skoar mag in PDF)

atleast 1 GB of small arcade games. (www.refelxive.com)


----------



## nvidia (Oct 22, 2007)

Full Games:
1. Crysis
2. Nfs : Pro Street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 22, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Full Games:
> 1. Crysis
> 2. Nfs : Pro Street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





In your dreams or maybe after 5-6 years.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 22, 2007)

Some conspiracy videos, 

*Fast track to Intel*


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 22, 2007)

Hellgate London Demo
Lots of Game Trailers
Or a Any Full Version Game seperately


----------



## nvidia (Oct 22, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> In your dreams or maybe after 5-6 years.



Ya rite.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are the choices you have:

 Linux Distros:

 Ubuntu 7.10 DVD EDITION
 OPENSUSE 10.3 DVD EDITION

 FastTrack:

 Java Programming - An Awssome tool for all platforms

C++ Programming: MinGW Developer Studio Full edition(win), Bloodshed Dev C++(win), Anjuta IDE(Lin)

 MySQL - no idea what it is

 Openoffice Impress - Its radically different from powerpoint, and the other openoffice apps are easy to learn. must be the last choice

 Multemedia - Players, Codecs, Compression, Lossy, Lossless, encoding, MeGui, Media Coder, SUPER, VLC, Xine, MPlayer, FFMPEG, MEncoder, etc, etc(with software)

Gimp - ditch photoshop!
Blender - 3d model of myself
InkScape - Introduction to Vector Graphis

the above 3 can be in the same fast track, IMHO.
 
 Movie:

 Charlie chapplin movies, the ones released before 1924 are free of copyrights, so rip several good ones in h.264(x264) vbr 800kbps + AoTuV Vorbis q5
 and stuff them in the DVD

 Do NOT give any movie already available via Moser Baer, as they are dead cheap(in cost)

Bruce Lee Collection

 Rush Hour 3

Hary Potter and The Order of Phoenix

 Music - all legal, all ment to be shared:

go here!

OMG! WTH?

Metallica - Yuppee

what drumming?

ogg vorbis music

......and more to come

Tips and Tricks(TnT):

open office impress(better than fast track)

VLC Media Player

Xine

Softwares:

MS Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition

OpenArena

Lincity-NG for lin and win

MinGW Developer Studio Full Plus

other essentials

Anjuta IDE

etc etc etc

Game Videos:

Halo 3

Unreal Tournament 3(and those hi res screens)

Game Demos:

No Ideas, sorry

Special Stuff:

Fast Track archieve(book PDF) - all issues from begening of digit

Digit Archieve(magazine PDF) - all issues from begening of digit


----------



## utsav (Oct 23, 2007)

NFS PRO street DEMO.
try to give good free games like u gave the flightgear game earlier.
these games r good enough.


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

VIXTA 
and LOADS of BOLLY wallzz


----------



## ComputerUser (Oct 24, 2007)

How about a fast-track to Graphics?It would really help me! I don't know anything about graphic cards and how they work!!!Just joking!!But really,I know only little, so I would be happy if I get that fast-track.


----------



## utsav (Oct 24, 2007)

+1 for azzu


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Ubuntu 7.10* 

*Ubuntu 7.10* 

*Ubuntu 7.10* 

*Digit guys listen here, "You guys gave Ubuntu 7.04 in this anniversary edition(i.e June 2007) so if you give Ubuntu 7.10 this december it will be something remarkable. . , buyers will be attracted*


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2007)

*Give USB Pen Drive Review on Magazine

Give Fast Track On Access

3dmark 2006  Demo
*


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 24, 2007)

Give some free popular software like Kaspersky,NOD32 AV.
Why you guys give only Ashampoo?Their softwares are waste.

+Bollywood wallpapers
+Linux guides on networking,troubleshooting,installation etc.
+Provide the required linux software in the DVD/CD.
+Vixta linux
+s60 3rd edition free softwares & themes


----------



## amitskale (Oct 24, 2007)

My Wishlist:

1. Complete MSDN
2. Software to convert any video file to iPod compatible video file.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 24, 2007)

*Windows 2003 SP 2 ISO
A complete MS Service Pack DVD*


----------



## utsav (Oct 24, 2007)

why not start the digit patron programme again.u all hav become silent about it.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10 DVD  or OPENSUSE 10.3 DVD please
Also NFS Pro Street demo if possible


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes start the Digit patron programme.
You guys aren't saying a word about it.
Are you thinking of dropping it???


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2007)

Please give vista trial version...Or atleast give vixta


----------



## Ranjya (Oct 26, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10 Alternate CD/DVD please!

Ubuntu 7.10 Alternate CD/DVD please!
Java programming pdf


----------



## bikdel (Oct 26, 2007)

+99 for Ubuntu 7.10 and all other versions (Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu... Xubuntu would be great)

+999 for Vixta

Latest Nvidia Drivers for Linux(should work with FX5200 and 6800 Xtreme)

Archived Digit and Fast Track of at least year 2007.

PS: Im on 16 kbps dial up, therefore 

regards
bikalp


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 26, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Yes, we are doing something special for December, but you'll have to find out what later....



I don't trust Digit's specials. 

Better give us some hints,
so that we can comment,
and you'll have the time to make amends.


----------



## quantum (Oct 27, 2007)

i ll say 2 whole dvd full of open source stuff and i mean not the os but some thing like complete ubuntu repository apton disc sort of thing


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

aptondvd enabled image is nice esp restricted codecs etc for gutsy ubuntu


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^+1000 for it.Please do include gutsy ubuntu's restricted codecs....and a full apton DVD will be awesome.Lets celebrate Linux.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

dood,then ask them to give official gutsy dvd(i386 or amd64) remasterd to add all those restricted things and java.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 27, 2007)

I will request you people to include more Linux stuff than Windows.

It would be great if you can include a DVD version of any of following Linux Flavors + Multimedia Pack for those flavours so people with really slow connection or no net connection can make full use of multimedia capablity. 
Also make sure you include Multi Arch Versions [SMP Kernels is must]
of Linux so It wont be a problem wirh 32 / 64 bit / sinfgle / dual core CPUs etc.

1. Kubuntu 7.10

2. Debian 4.0 RC1

3. Fedora 8 or OPENSuse 10.3


Please dont forget to include Multimedia Pack which will allow to play so called restricted formats


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 27, 2007)

Open Suse 10.3 peeeeze unkle peaaaze peeze peeze


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 27, 2007)

no linux or distros in special issues ( I too like distro's but not in special issue )

we can get distro anytime means they are free and  with dual layer dvd digit will provide it next or some monthe ahead .

I DEMAND :-

some good full games 
GAME DEMOS LIKE - NFS PRO STREET
IF MOVIES THEN SOME GOOD HOLLYWOOD STUFF ( 2000 -2007 )

DIGIT PATRON 

FAST TRACK ON C #  OR   C++  OR   C  OR  JAVA  OR ANY LANGUAGE 

WILL DEMAND MORE LATER ON


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

Mother Board Review


----------



## utsav (Oct 28, 2007)

^^i think we will get this in november itself
and +1 to what clmlbx said...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 28, 2007)

1.Give some good tutorials(if possible video tutoral)
eg. DVD to avi etc with supporting softwares.

2.some benchmark tests 
Eg.3dmark06 etc

3.some Hi Def Videos, 
eg.new game tralor or movie tralor

4.current hardware reviews,there benchmarks(in video) and prices
eg.processors,gfx card,lcd etc

5.latest technology news with videos...

and if possible trial windows vista or vista 64bit, or xp 64bit.

and everything essential
eg softares, codecs Etc


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 28, 2007)

crysis demo 
NFS prostreet demo


----------



## smj (Oct 28, 2007)

hey plz provide mandriva linux latest along with a free game or a software and don't forget fifa manager 08 demo. i am adding digit to my shopping list.

also could u provide win xp 64 edition trial also spss 15 trial

avast update

Digit Archive update

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 28, 2007)

quantum said:
			
		

> i ll say 2 whole dvd full of open source stuff and i mean not the os but some thing like complete ubuntu repository apton disc sort of thing


the entire Ubuntu Repository will be well over 50 GB

I rather prefer A disc that works in Ubuntu and has an offline repository worth 8 GB(after compression) which has all the essentials, Luxuries, Games, etc(all full version) you need for a year, for ubuntu.

* But IMO, Give us a gift:


Give a customised Ubuntu 7.10, with xgl, compiz, propiatory drivers, flash, bad, good, ugly codecs, vlc, nvu, java, firefox prebundled with adblock flashblock flashgot Downthemall cache_viewer noiaXtreme etc, and some good and DECENT(read: not ESRB rating: below six) games, blender, inkscape, etc

Put in a good theme(I like ubuntu studio's look)*


----------



## Red_Baron (Oct 29, 2007)

Wanted: CRYSIS DEMO


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 29, 2007)

no linux or distros in special issues ( I too like distro's but not in special issue )

we can get distro anytime means they are free and with dual layer dvd digit will provide it next or some monthe ahead .


----------



## bibjee (Oct 29, 2007)

1 dvd (8GB) with some useful ubuntu 7.10 repositories. how about that ?


----------



## vignesh (Oct 29, 2007)

Mac os X review , Ubuntu dvd and  let the magazine cost 125 not 200..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 29, 2007)

bibjee said:
			
		

> 1 dvd (8GB) with some useful ubuntu 7.10 repositories. how about that ?


yes.aptondvd  with all codecs and plugins.it will hardly take a CD.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 to praka123


----------



## adi007 (Oct 29, 2007)

I always wished to recieve the entire digit forum which i can browse offline


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 29, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10 DVD and Visual Studio 2008 Express Editions for VB, C# and Visual Web Developer Express 2008 please.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 Aptondvd.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

3dmark06 please.


----------



## casanova (Oct 30, 2007)

Sidebar gadgets.

Huge collection of Icons

Some nice paid app for free. (No jokes like Ashampoo please)

Tons of wallpapers.

A text file for every software bundled. It will help to get quick info of new software while searching in hurry.



> contents of essential
> winrar.exe
> winrar.txt
> winamp.exe
> ...



... to be continued


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2007)

*----My Wish List For Dec 2007 Special Issue Will Make Dec Issue Real Special---*

*"USB Pen Drive Review & Test" On Magazine

Fast Track To "Microsoft Access"*

*3D Mark 2006 Demo*

*Last Vesrsion of Autopatcher Xp 64 bit Edition - Plase.............

Cheatbook Database 2008

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.1

Adobe Encore DVD 2

Adobe Audition 2.0

Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.1.0

Adobe SoundBooth CS3

Adobe Premiere Pro CS3

Adobe GoLive CS3

Adobe Contribute CS3

Adobe After Effects CS3

Adobe Master Collection CS3

Nero 8 Help Files *( Add this coz it will be real helpful to master Nero )

Microsoft Security Release ISO Image October 2007

*Winamp 5 Full 5.50 Build 1640 (10th Anniversary Edition) *

*Whisher for Windows 2.0.10.08 Beta*
Share your WiFi and roam the world freely, chat, talk and share files

Torrvision 1.01 Beta - A Desktop torrent Search Utility

Microsoft Debugging Tools for Windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista 6.8.4.0

Netscape Navigator for Windows 9.0.0.1

*Halo 3 & NFS Pro Street Demo

Any Two of the following linux 
Freespire 2.0.6, Mandriva Linux 2008, Ubuntu 7.10 DVD*

*One Suggestion : If you're going to give Ubuntu for dec please include the dvd version as many of us have probs with slow net connection or bandwidth restriction.*


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^^even i am ready to ship a Ubuntu 7.10 DVD to jasubhai&co for the cause.if they are bundling Ubuntu DVD-i386 for Dec issue  (ubuntu dvds are available fast with torrents only) @Asfaq will save time


----------



## Ashok Kumar SN (Oct 31, 2007)

ALL FAST TRACKS IN SOFT COPY IN PDF FORMAT

VERY HAPPY TO RECEIVE.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 31, 2007)

If possible give all those above mentioned in a rewritable dual layer DVD's.

Autopatcher
Nero latest demo for vista.
Dreamscene videos if possible.
One good linux distro..i mean really good one.

Need for speed pro street demo and crysis demo 

Wallpaper boug for wide and normal screen and that too if possible in high def... 

And finally transformers full movie


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ lol 
where r the WALLzz
we want moore and moore wallz 
UBUNTU and linux VIXTA


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 1, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> If possible give all those above mentioned in a rewritable dual layer DVD's.




Here's the same thing in my mind   

BTW, Nero for vista is already included in Nov'07 issue.


----------



## Net007 (Nov 1, 2007)

A movie DVD (Hindi or English).


----------



## rpawar (Nov 1, 2007)

hi all
 please give  a networking tools for windows and linux. and fasttrack for netwoking. and try to give a 2 dual layer DVD on next month. please add some thing diff. for last issue of this year. 

my Demand 

 please give the bootable DVD Extra.
Full version networking software.
Ebooks on C++ java VB .net


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

Fast Track to Networking.
A special tutorial on overclocking.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 1, 2007)

Its going to be 5 DVDs in december..check the nov issue - page 114


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2007)

Fedora 8, Open Suse 10.3, Ubuntu 7.10


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 1, 2007)

*SPiderman 3* game  u didn't give tht last time ((


----------



## smj (Nov 1, 2007)

microsoft office 2008 for mac

avast update

Digit Archive update

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/6...cts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)


----------



## evewin89 (Nov 2, 2007)

*FAST TRACK 2 WINDOWS 2003 SERVER please*


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

My sincere suggestion is that Include ANY OF THE LINUX DITROS but add the Multimedia and gfx Drivers to them so that it will be very useful for people having no internet or on slow dial ups.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 2, 2007)

*Fast Track to Assembling and Disassembling a PC*
Will be useful for a lot of people.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

+1 for sachin


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

evewin89 said:
			
		

> *FAST TRACK 2 WINDOWS 2003 SERVER please*



Don't request in a rude way.


----------



## metric (Nov 3, 2007)

*PopCap (Adv. Lst Tmb)*

Would be great if you can include "Adventures Lost Tomb" a brand new game from popcap. Its apporx. 40mb in size. I expect that the game will be as enjoyable as zuma, mummy maze from popcap. 

I hope digit readers will definately enjoy playing this game (my self included). 

Expecting to see it in the next month digit CD/DVD.

The dowload link for the game is 
*www.popcap.com/games/amazing-adventures-lost-tomb


----------



## neel12345 (Nov 3, 2007)

You guys make include MP3 Player(I-POD_ tests in the December 2007 issue as the pen drive prices have dropped and there should be..


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 3, 2007)

I want a good english movie like The Matrix or Pirates of The Caribbean etc.
I don't mind if you ask me before deciding the movie DVD !


----------



## rajreena (Nov 3, 2007)

why dont you add pendrive as a free gift?


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2007)

*Take it as a warning, suggestion or whatever you like.... But.....*

*Pay Special Attention While Packing & Shipping Those DVDs For December 2007 Issue.....*
*
As I've got scartched DVd in this month again......*


*Also try to include Nvidia display driver and 3rd partyaudio-video codecs for linux
*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Nov 3, 2007)

rajreena said:
			
		

> why dont you add pendrive as a free gift?



Bcz its too pricy.............

Plz plz add nfs prostreet demo...................

And also, if u are giving 5 dvds, plz give transformers movie............


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 4, 2007)

Norton AntiVirus Definitions 
The latest file from norton site is of 18 mb and growing.
It is difficult to download it from online using dial up connection.

Digit Archive update Back 
U included only Digit Archive update from July 2005 only.
I want back archives also.

I know the digit team will not listen to this, i am 100 % sure but posting what i want on the DVD or CD


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 4, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 
[maybe thats enough]
FAST TRACK TO FLASH CS3
[hope you spot it]


----------



## Sreeejith (Nov 4, 2007)

Crysis Demo pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## psinexus (Nov 4, 2007)

PCLinuxOS
UBUNTU7.10
LINUXMINT
ZENWALK LINUX
ARCHIVES OF DIGIT


----------



## raghuraj1menon (Nov 5, 2007)

*How 'bout Calvin and Hobbes*

Can you people plz give this huge collection of Calvin and hobbes?
Sorry if it's illegal.
The site is *www.marcellosendos.ch/comics/ch/1992/08/199208.html


----------



## shantanu (Nov 5, 2007)

NFS pro street DEMO  ,

can we please get a MOVIE  (ALIVE) (1993) , 

thanks

shantanu


----------



## shashank ayyar (Nov 6, 2007)

newest nero full version possible please. no trials
driver update and manager you recommend.
popeye cartoons.other classics you might recommend.chaplin movies.
an animated sries few episodes in each issue.
programming fasttrack. any language, doesn matter.
hacking tools.(to be used for personal reasons naturally)
more software oriented please.

mad magazines in pdf?????


----------



## Indyan (Nov 6, 2007)

Lots of skins for WindowBlinds, Icon Packager, CursorXp.

NFS ProStreet demo


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 6, 2007)

Can you include some Royalty free *instrumental* music of motivational, relaxed,inspirational, uplifting feel? Please!


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 6, 2007)

Developer stuff will be good....
Give....
lot of MIDI / audio softwares
give animated films in free domain (example: popeye, charlie chapline ,tom and jerry etc)


----------



## nikkyan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi !! 
Please include following freeware to your upcoming DVD

      1) AIV DVD Cutter -->To cut small part of a DVD movie like songs !!(I liked it) 
      2) AIV Reminder    --->A reminder utility 
      3) AIV video screensaver -->Use videos as screensavers. 
      4) AIV MP3 cutter -->A utility to cut small part of a mp3 song 
      5) AIV Wallpaper Changer -->Used to change wallpaper periodically. 
      6) AIV Startup Protector --->Protects from unwanted startup programs. 
      7) AIV BAD CD/DVD Reader  -->Reads from scratched CDs/DVDs. 
  To download go to following link :: 

           *www.aivsoft.com/downloads 

Homepage :: 

           *www.aivsoft.com


----------



## neelu09 (Nov 7, 2007)

NFS PROSTREET demo


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> NFS pro street DEMO  ,
> 
> can we please get a MOVIE  (ALIVE) (1993) ,
> 
> ...


mods cant demand.Tumhe demand poori karni hai bhai yahan kya apni list laga rahe ho.

Hmm meri demand hai give all mario games.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

+1 for NFS PS Demo


----------



## Indyan (Nov 7, 2007)

Another game request here : Unreal Tournament 3.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 7, 2007)

Some software/games for older computers too, please.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> mods cant demand.Tumhe demand poori karni hai bhai yahan kya apni list laga rahe ho.
> 
> Hmm meri demand hai give all mario games.



Abe kyaa wo insaan nahi hai...  

Demand puri karni hai kaa kya matlab hai ??

Wo bhi to teri terah 200 Rs. dekar Mag kharidenge.


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 7, 2007)

Special Issue,Special Contained:

#Call of duty 4 Modern Warface 

#Age of Empires 3 Asian Dynestics 

#Nero 8 Ultra Edition 

#Digit In PDF from 2003 Onwards 

#Fast Track To C,C++,Java


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2007)

>>UT 2003

>>NFS Pro Street

>>Vixta Linux

>>Diskeeper Lite

>>Rollcage Stage 2


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Abe kyaa wo insaan nahi hai...
> 
> Demand puri karni hai kaa kya matlab hai ??
> 
> Wo bhi to teri terah 200 Rs. dekar Mag kharidenge.


Yaar phir mod banke kya mila usey tamburra?Ek digit toh free mil hi sakti hai usey akhir Digit forum ka mod hai.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 7, 2007)

^^baat mein dam hai chorey ki.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 8, 2007)

Norton AntiVirus Definitions 
The latest file from norton site is of 18 mb and growing.
It is difficult to download it from online using dial up connection.

Digit Archive update Back 
U included only Digit Archive update from July 2005 only.
I want back archives also.

I know the digit team will not listen to this, i am 100 % sure but posting what i want on the DVD or CD


----------



## alekh_khanna (Nov 8, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> You guys visit so many consumer electronic shows, like for example in this months issue you said you were invited to MSI, why don't you guys ever think of providing us with the videos of the shows, we all like to see the videos of the latest hardware. Besides this we have repeatedly requested you to provide us with the videos of Digit Test Center.
> Why on the hell do you stuff the Dual Layer DVD with those never heard of movies, which I am sure 99% of us won't even care to check out !!
> 
> There is no point in starting this December demand thread so early when you guys pay little attention to what we want!!!
> ...



2 thumbs up..


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 8, 2007)

old Bond movies are welcome in movies section of regular DVD!


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2007)

1.Can you include some Royalty free *instrumental* music of motivational, relaxed,inspirational, uplifting feel? Please!

2. A full version of NATATA ebook compiler.

Please, Both of these would be exteremely helpful to me!


----------



## roshan_aj (Nov 9, 2007)

please include Fedora 8 bootable DVD and Vixta linux distos the link to vixta is
*downloads.sourceforge.net/vixta/Vixta.org-095.02.En.DVD.iso?modtime=1193822794&big_mirror=0

please don't disappoint us.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mohak (Nov 9, 2007)

*Please try have the following on the cd/dvd this time

1. Xubuntu 7.10 Live CD
2. Windows Xp service pack 3 or/and windows vista Live cd
3. Visual Studio 2005
4. Partition Magic
5. Adobe CS3 Pack*


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Windows Xp service pack 3 does not exist.it is expected in 2008


----------



## pprashant (Nov 9, 2007)

My list.....

1.   All Services Packs for MS products including Win XP and All Office products;
2.   Latest Virus definitions for commonly used Anti Virus software;
3.   Freeware tools for all types of Tools / Utilities 
4.   Freeware Games


----------



## Newbie_4_ever (Nov 10, 2007)

Need For Speed ProStreet Demo

Mandriva Free 2008

Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon"

Customised Windows XP Live CD { Bart PE }

Vista Tweak VI

MacOS X "Leopard" Guided Tour Video

_*And please do not include any software from Ashampoo sayin software worth Rs 1 Crore*_​
Need For Speed ProStreet Demo

Mandriva Free 2008

Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon"

Customised Windows XP Live CD { Bart PE }

Vista Tweak VI

MacOS X "Leopard" Guided Tour Video

And please do not include any software from Ashampoo sayin software worth Rs 1 Crore


----------



## utsav (Nov 10, 2007)

ashampoo workers r spammers.last year i registered with them for a serial key of ashampoo winoptimizer 2007 and from then onwards i receive around 5 e-mails from them evry week that buy this buy that.i am fed-up.


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 10, 2007)

Just click on the links:-

Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties     Size : 612 M.B.
Link:-
:*download.microsoft.com/download/0/b/3/0b3efa0c-ba4f-4726-a719-87ded4ad77fe/setup.exe

Call Of duty 4 Modern Warface         Size :1.44 G.B.
Link:-
:*www.gamershell.com/download_21400.shtml


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 11, 2007)

please dont waste the discs by just giving demos or useless boring games and movies, please usefull things like codecs, audio/video editors, tutorials on music production, review of professional products from M-Audio and others,some good music editing and production softwares both free and demo or trial versions, some books or tutorials on music theory or links atleast will do.


----------



## Ron (Nov 11, 2007)

I need all the fasttrack and take a crack published in digit magazine every month.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 11, 2007)

SOME GOOD EBOOKS.....

OR GIVE THE COMPLETE ANSWERS.com SITE BY RIPPING IT.


----------



## Ankeet (Nov 11, 2007)

*ACD Systems*

[size=+2]acdSee Photo Manager 9.[/size]

[size=+2]acdSee Canvas 11.[/size]

Also try to include
[size=+2]ACDSee Pro 2[/size],
if you think it is better than acdSee Photo Editor 4.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

all i know is that u are including 5 dvd under various categ....Just wanna say

Please include stuffs which u feel that u will need it & not just some idiotic stuffs

Mind it this a special edition & Keep it as such & dont irritate users.....


----------



## Orionz (Nov 12, 2007)

Want,
Freeware Dvd Containing The Collection Of All Updated Freewares,


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 12, 2007)

is it true digit is giving 5 dvdsssss or rumer in that case plz include bid softrares ,games that r hard to download by net. dont give nonsence free stufs and ggames that r dacades old.. and i request digit to give 1 dvd 9 and 1 dvd 5 from jan cds days r over many mag hAS SWITCHED TO DVDS ONLY


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on cover page !!!


----------



## jossee (Nov 13, 2007)

December-Its goin to be a special issue right?

Include any latest hollywood movies original DVD.
Full version games.
Full version Softwares.
Dvd Writer test in ur mag.

How about 5 dual layer dvd's.. Would be a amazing hit for the customers..


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 13, 2007)

no movie plzzzzzzzzzzz its a technology mag.. instead scoar mags on pdf


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 13, 2007)

No "cover girls with no covers" please i.e. simple english ==no females on the covers.


----------



## r.anshul (Nov 13, 2007)

Pls Include Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition Full Version  No Movies Pls  Full Version Games like Worms 3D , Worms 4 Mayhem , Harry Potter etc will be good  Pls tell who Agent 001 is  Pls include Fast Track to Programming  Include Useful Softwares like 3D Studio Max


----------



## utsav (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ agent 001 is the editor i think


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 13, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ashampoo workers r spammers.last year i registered with them for a serial key of ashampoo winoptimizer 2007 and from then onwards i receive around 5 e-mails from them evry week that buy this buy that.i am fed-up.



The best way out is to create a separate ID for just registrations and provide it. Thats what I do. In this way, you are licenced to own the software as well as you dont need to check the mail often as you check your regular mails. This keeps you away from spam upto a limit


----------



## arunhalo (Nov 14, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> No "cover girls with no covers" please i.e. simple english ==no females on the covers.


me too 

hey i need vista sp1 when is relase 

also soem useful software such super@ 
and evest hoem edtion and few extra if possible


----------



## Ron (Nov 14, 2007)

1.* fasttrack* and *take a crack* published in digit magazine every month.
2. *All miniclip games*


----------



## kadal27 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.10 DVD


----------



## nvidia (Nov 14, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> No "cover girls with no covers" please i.e. simple english ==no females on the covers.


Whats the point in putting a girls pic in the cover page of a technology magazine????


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 14, 2007)

Have u converted our mags in PDF ??????????

Windows Vista 32-Bit Full Version!!____________________Sorry! Trial version


----------



## utsav (Nov 14, 2007)

^^their mags r made in pdf format first and then only they go for printing


----------



## Nihal (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> some good English or Hindi movie please.if possible spanish film Amantes with subtitles.
> also "fast track to *C* Programming"
> Linux distros like Open Suse 10.3 or Debian Lenny(if not given earlier)


I agree. Fast Track to C# or C++ or VBScript.  I don't agree with Open Suse as it has been provided in the November issues. I don't agree with Spanish/Hindi films.

 Please include Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Express Editions (full version should be out by December) and Please include  Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Express Editions. We mostly have 1GB limits on BSNL broadband, so it is impossible to download the MSDN Library, .NET Framework, Basic, C#, C++, J# and Web Developer in one month including our other downloads. Include a full version of CyberInstaller Suite and Nero 8.


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 15, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Whats the point in putting a girls pic in the cover page of a technology magazine????


 
eggjactly. good magazine content will make anyone buy it regardless of what's on the cover...


----------



## qarch (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this thread still open? If so, some months back you gave WAMP5. How about WOS portable from chsoftware?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 16, 2007)

Video Reviews plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
and PDF version of all digit issues and Fast Track from 1st to the last...
thanks


----------



## Nihal (Nov 16, 2007)

Put ALL the fast tracks, ALL digit issues : PDF.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

can u bundle "revolution os"(linux docufilm) DVD with Digit december?it will be very useful and FOSS community is gr8ful to ur magazine if this film is provided 
*www.revolution-os.com/
*www.revolution-os.com/store1.html


			
				website said:
			
		

> REVOLUTION OS tells the inside story of the hackers who rebelled against the proprietary software model and Microsoft to create GNU/Linux and the Open Source movement.
> 
> On June 1, 2001, Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer said "Linux is a cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches."
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 16, 2007)

Nihal said:
			
		

> Put ALL the fast tracks, ALL digit issues : PDF.


Rubbish. The PDFs are made later.

And yes, you'll get every Digit ever published in this time's DVDs.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

^ wow, thats really great! thanks !


Please dont forget Adobe Reader 8


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 16, 2007)

> every Digit ever published in this time's DVDs.


 
What about fast tracks ? Can u squeeze that also please??


----------



## Ron (Nov 16, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Rubbish. The PDFs are made later.
> 
> And yes, you'll get every Digit ever published in this time's DVDs.


Hey pls Put all   the issues of fasttarck and *tack a crack* in a seprate PDF files.........


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 16, 2007)

pls.I want all fast tracks instead of all issues of digit...as it will be more useful to every1....


----------



## bikdel (Nov 16, 2007)

*Special Issue : My Effort to Sum it All Up*




> every Digit ever published in this time's DVDs.


 
I sincerely Thank the DIGIT team for this thing.
Though Fast Track Inclusion would be highly appreciable. 

And here is what i want, and what many of my friends wont dislike...
I am giving this list keeping in mind that 5 DVDs are to be given 

*1. A Linux Distribution that can serve as a complete "Windows Vista + Popular Windows Applications" replacement AND a Smaller Linux OS for Low End PCs*

By this i mean to say that smaller OS'es like Mint or Debian won't Do, we need a fully configured Linux with all requisite codecs and software packages and most importantly; Drivers for graphics cards...
Something like a complete system suite With all things such as Gimp, Openoffice, all softwares available. 
It can be any ; Ubuntu 7.10 is preferred but Fedora 8 or OpenSuse 10.3 are all welcome.  
One will be suffcient though. But as I Said rather than giving out 3 distros without complete package, it will be better to include one distro with complete softwares. Others can be included later as is being done all these years in Digit  

Also as many of us know that with the release of Vista system requirements have been increased notches higher. Not all people can afford new hardware and not all of them can get resale values. So they have to use what they have. I am talking of the people still using P3s and Celerons on 128 MBs of RAM. And there are lots of those people out there.
So many low end users feel left out due to inclusion of softwares that dont run in their hardware, Myself included 
For this I would recommend ZenWalk 4.6 or 4.8 whichever is available. Please include the basic codecs required for music and DVDs along with this distro. Maybe this will attract more buyers towards DIGIT this december.  

*2. One Game DVD (Having Game Demos - Crysis and NFS Pro Street)*

Well the biggest release this year is Crysis so its demo should be included. Also NFS Pro Street has been much anticipated so it will be liked by many. Full version of some free games available will be okay if someone needs them. Small games of around 50 MB need not be included. But bigger games and Demos are a pain to download and needless i remind that most users are still Dial-Up. 
Linux games would be welcome if there are any. 

*3. One Entertainment DVD*

Members at the forum have been complaining that whats the use of Movies in a Tech Mag CD. And there are numerous others who want movies. So the best thing to do is bundle one separate Entertainment DVD.
This may include the Free Movie, Free MP3s or OGGs from legal sources, Wallpapers, Screensavers, and the like. 

*4. One Software DVD*

This may include the 3rd party softwares. Freewares and Sharewares all can be mixed up in this one. Separate classification can be done for both. This will be in the Digit trend  We've never missed Softare CD/DVD in Digit till date, isnt it" So many people may not like it if softwares are not included this time. Other forum members have been asking for so many softwares. Including them would be really nice.

*5. The DigiDVD !!! >> Digit Archive + Fast Track + Video Reviews + Event Videos <<*

As its been said all digits ever published will be included, I'm looking forward wether Fast Track will be included or not. It would be a Plus Point.
You go to so many places and review so many awards. It would be nice if video footages are included. The footages can be included in DivX format.
Common you guys do so many things out there. We have a right to know how you guys spend your day at the office and all those things.   You can also include a summary of DIGIT Team and how things go on out there. You may include your photographs and group photographs. We want to see the Office, everything. Actually I've always wondered all these years How does Agent 001 look like . 

I hope I've summed up most of the demands made by Users. 
Looking forward to the special edition...
regards, 
bikalp

PS : I dont mind Anna Kournikova or For that matter any model on Cover Page


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Nov 16, 2007)

Plz include maximum number of windows xp themes, previous fasttracks.......... plz...........


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Hey pls Put all   the issues of fasttarck and tack a crack in a seprate PDF files.........



Fast Tracks will be in seperate PDFs...

But why do u want Take a Cracks in seperate PDFs ?


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 16, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> What about fast tracks ? Can u squeeze that also please??


Yes, the Fast Tracks are all there too.


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 16, 2007)

Riteshonline said:
			
		

> Special Issue,Special Contained:
> 
> #Call of duty 4 Modern Warface
> 
> ...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ +1
And FAST TRACK TO PROGRAMMING please.....


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 16, 2007)

Special Issue,Special Contained:

#Call of duty 4 Modern Warface 

#Age of Empires 3 Asian Dynestics 

#Nero 8 Ultra Edition 

#Digit In PDF from 2003 Onwards 

#Fast Track To C,C++,Java 

#Windows Vista trial Version-
Link:
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=c2c27337-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&DisplayLang=en

Just click on the links:-

Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties           Size : 612 M.B.
Link:-
:*download.microsoft.com/download/0/b/3/0b3efa0c-ba4f-4726-a719-87ded4ad77fe/setup.exe

Call Of duty 4 Modern Warface                  Size :1.44 G.B.
Link:-
:*www.gamershell.com/download_21400.shtml


Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial                Size : 3.9 MB - 1632.2 MB*
Link:-
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=c2c27337-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&DisplayLang=en
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=c2c27337-d4d1-4b9b-926d-86493c7da1aa&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

Riteshonline said:
			
		

> Special Issue,Special Contained:
> 
> #Call of duty 4 Modern Warface
> 
> ...




Nero 8 Ultra is already given in this months issue


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 17, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Yes, the Fast Tracks are all there too.


 
thanx


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 17, 2007)

All is well said

But Please No Model on the front Cover instead Something which makes Digit Anniversary Edition Stand out

Y are models posing for digit.....This is no oogle mag But a tech mag ...


----------



## Ron (Nov 17, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Fast Tracks will be in seperate PDFs...
> 
> But why do u want Take a Cracks in seperate PDFs ?



I hv miss many imp issues of Take A Crack......
as I came to know about this mag I yr before.................

So, just to coverup......................


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2007)

Windows vista trial,nfs prostreet & crysis demo,ultimate ubuntu,some free ebooks on linux.Hope u guys not started burning the dvd's.


----------



## Ron (Nov 17, 2007)

hey.........

1.  *Files/Folders Recovery Softwares* for Windows......Coz i hv accidently deleted some files from my Hard Disk.........

2. *Extension Changer*............I need gud software which can change all audio and video extension


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

@ Ron.. this time you will get all the issues of digit mags published so far.. so u will get all those Take A Crack challenges.. 

And Please Include WindowBlinds 6.1 and some skins


----------



## vavinashraju (Nov 17, 2007)

please give some small free and trial games from bigfish,playfirst and popcap games..........plz...thanx in advance


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the requests are closed on 10th of every month


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 17, 2007)

^ I think 15 of every month


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I'm late, but still.

ReactOS 0.3.3 (new version)
*sourceforge.net/projects/reactos/


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

request time`s already over


----------



## puneet_84 (Nov 17, 2007)

windows XP black retail DEMO you can pack that in


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Nov 17, 2007)

Halo Zero- nice game will work on almost all pcs
try for full version of Diablo 2 plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz
ubuntu 7.10 will be nice
and also
pdf on quizzing in computers giving informationa and data which are asked in quizzes.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 18, 2007)

ubuntu 7.10 dvd is already in guys so enjoy.Cant wait for it.


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 20, 2007)

Special Issue,Special Contained:

#Call of duty 4 Modern Warface 

#Age of Empires 3 Asian Dynestics 

#Nero 8 Ultra Edition 

#Digit In PDF from 2003 Onwards 
#Fast Track In PDF

#Fast Track To C,C++,Java,Windows Server,Operating Systems. 

But where u get all the things,Just click on the links & Start Downloads!! 

Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties     Size : 612 M.B.
Link:-
:*download.microsoft.com/downlo...77fe/setup.exe

Call Of duty 4 Modern Warface         Size :1.44 G.B.
Link:-
:*www.gamershell.com/download_21400.shtml


Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial size :3.9 MB - 1632.2 MB*
Link:-
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en


----------



## dhanusaud (Nov 20, 2007)

Some videos regarding Intel's 45nm Processor.
ACDSee Pro 2
Autocad 2008

This much should be enough for december.


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 20, 2007)

Special Issue,Special Contained:

#Call of duty 4 Modern Warface 

#Age of Empires 3 Asian Dynestics 

#Nero 8 Ultra Edition 

#Digit In PDF from 2003 Onwards 
#Fast Track In PDF

#Fast Track To C,C++,Java,Windows Servers,Operating Systems,web browsers & so on !! 

But where u get all the things,Just click on the links & Start Downloads!! 

Age of empires 3 Asian Dynasties     Size : 612 M.B.
Link:-
:*download.microsoft.com/downlo...77fe/setup.exe

Call Of duty 4 Modern Warface         Size :1.44 G.B.
Link:-
*www.gamershell.com/downloads/start.html?id=21400&mirror=21&cat=demo&filename=CoD4MWDemoSetup.zip&ts=1195562885&auth=6e64536937734c56702e686c51
*www.gamershell.com/downloads/start.html?id=21400&mirror=21&cat=demo&filename=CoD4MWDemoSetup.zip&ts=1195619044&auth=6e64615242762f483737337a6b
*gamershell.ii.net/cgi-bin/fh2.pl?a...5633751&cat=demo&filename=CoD4MWDemoSetup.zip

Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial size :3.9 MB - 1632.2 MB*
Link:-
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en


----------



## Red_Baron (Nov 20, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Its going to be 5 DVDs in december..check the nov issue - page 114



Please make that 5 Dual Layer DVDs


----------



## ww3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition All-in-One DVD


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think the request time is over but even then....


			
				ww3 said:
			
		

> Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition All-in-One DVD


+1 pleaseeeeee



			
				Riteshonline said:
			
		

> Special Issue,Special Contained:
> [/U] Windows Vista 32-Bit Trial size :3.9 MB - 1632.2 MB*
> Link:-
> *www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
> *www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en


^+1



			
				dhanusaud said:
			
		

> Autocad 2008.


^+1


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 21, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Please make that 5 Dual Layer DVDs




Edit (FatBeing): Switch off Caps Lock or don't post, please.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

*^^its linux not lunix*.And instead of saying all this you cud've just said what you want.lemme guess:
1.you don't want linux distro(for your info gutsy gibbon dvd has already been comfirmed).Digit can only give linux distros cos windows and OS X aint free and besides a lot of us are grown up and informed beings.
2.you don't want hindi movie.So you want english ones?
3.old softwares?nobody give old softwares.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 22, 2007)

No use requesting now. The DVDs are already manufactured. Right now they are packing them in boxes.


----------



## Ron (Nov 23, 2007)

lOL


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 23, 2007)

plz post the content it will take some time to read all the dvd contents...........................


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 24, 2007)

December preveiw please..........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2007)

Digit December 2007 Special Issue 

5 Magazines + 5 dual layer DVDs 
1. Computing 
2. Entertainment 
3. Concept 
4. Personal Tech
5. Gaming 

10 Workshops and Tech Shopping Buyer's Guide

6 Years Digit All Previous Digit Issues   thanks 

3 Full length movie's
16 Music albums

and many more... 
great work 
thanks a lot 
keep it up


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73945

please.....


----------



## dhanusaud (Nov 24, 2007)

Include some news about Windows 7

Include some news about Windows 7


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

Request time is over guys..........

Time to close the thread


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 24, 2007)

when will be the preview guys..


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guies,

six days to go!! and 7th day i get dig it!!!!!!!!!!

special Issue, Goooooood contained

Keep rolling guies!


----------



## bibjee (Nov 25, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Digit December 2007 Special Issue
> 
> 5 Magazines + 5 dual layer DVDs
> 1. Computing
> ...



PRICE = RS125. That will be great.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

@shashank4u.. on 28th or 29th


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 25, 2007)

how long will be the preview page for all the stuffs  ... and do quote the price of dec issue .....


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^already fatbeing posted it is Rs200/-


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2007)

preview preview preview preview preview preview preview preview 
plz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

today is 25 so wait for 3-4 more days.Reading full preview will take a full day.hehe.Already paid my newspaper vendor to secure a copy for me just in case...


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 25, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Digit December 2007 Special Issue
> 
> 5 Magazines + 5 dual layer DVDs
> 1. Computing
> ...



10 Workshops and Tech Shopping Buyer's Guide: buyer's guide!! Not again. They have been copy pasting this article for years.


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 25, 2007)

there maybe something new i hope the dont copy anything old for dvdssssss


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 26, 2007)

bibjee said:
			
		

> PRICE = RS125. That will be great.



Its 200 bucks and not 125 dude


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

Time to close the thread ?


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ timeto show preview ??


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 26, 2007)

Hummm??

four days to go!! & 5th day i ll get dig it!

Dec'07 preview from November 28th


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ is it ??
priview on 26th ??
i heard it was on Monday today


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hope this time around they put Anna Kournikova on cover Page!!!


----------



## viivaakash (Nov 26, 2007)

Please include Knoppix Linux ISO Image in Your special DVD.

It will just cost 650MB of that.

But it is cool for developers.

Waiting for that.

sky

Please include at least a trial version of a software for DJing on PC.

People would love that.
I mean they like to mix music and make remix out of that.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

post a request in open source section  distro sticky thread


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 27, 2007)

Norton AntiVirus Definitions 
The latest file from norton site is of 18 mb and growing.
It is difficult to download it from online using dial up connection.

Digit Archive update Back 
U included only Digit Archive update from July 2005 only.
I want back archives also.

This time (For Nov) digit team listen but included Definitions 1 month older. Please include Latest Definitions


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 27, 2007)

Yessss!!!
3 days 2 go!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 27, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^already fatbeing posted it is Rs200/-



Yes it is
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/3987/digitmagwh7.th.png


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 27, 2007)

wow cant wait for it.


----------



## bibjee (Nov 28, 2007)

Previews ?


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 28, 2007)

Very closely!!

2 days 2 go!!


----------



## Orionz (Nov 28, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Yes it is
> *img508.imageshack.us/img508/3987/digitmagwh7.th.png



THanks dude for the img...atleast it can satisfies me n others for present.
I just can wait for it.........

EVERYONE MUST HAVE TO PURCHASE THIS ISSUE..........BIG DEAL

THANKS....


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 28, 2007)

have u update ur server??

          If no Ple update it fast!! Because i am pations less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 28, 2007)

Now,  they maybe sending regret letters for subscribers explaining cause of delay. Lucky me !!! Am not a subscriber


----------



## azzu (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ preview ??
its 28th today cmon nimish..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ dude, please wait... they wont miss to give the preview


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

^ with IT company CEO's and MD's are asking proffessionals to call them name as is the style in US,there is no wrong calling the name.
infact u may be knowing many companies asks their proffessionals to leave the "sir" tag and straight calling the name.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ Oh.. wat are u saying??? please wake up prakash!! are u still sleepy ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

^ur too crook santhosha


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/2060496923_c9934b3767_o.gif


----------



## saurabhpatel (Nov 28, 2007)

One good Linux Distro and step by step process on how to install it to HD


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ request time over...

its time for preview


----------



## arunks (Nov 28, 2007)

hey where is the preview of december 2007 issue.. it is 28 nov today and only 2 days left in 1st december.. SO preview must be shown on the forum but i m not able to find it


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ not yet posted...


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 28, 2007)

Hummmmm!!

Applying updates??


----------



## vavinashraju (Nov 28, 2007)

check the index page.....all the dvd contents are given


----------



## New (Nov 28, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Finally it's out.......


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

Contents preview out in homepage!


----------



## rakesh1992kumar (Nov 28, 2007)

i feel very proud that a indian magazine is developed so much..........
my request are:-
provide full version games
beautiful wallpapers for vista
good movies
softwares for vista:

cool:       be coolllllllllll


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

you can find vista wallpapers this time.. read the Entertainment Preview


----------



## azzu (Nov 28, 2007)

Saw it cool
so where's the Feedback digit december thread ??


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 29, 2007)

Great Contents! Thanks to them, i will have Ubuntu DVD now. But not much for developers


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 29, 2007)

Hummm

40 GB's DVD!!


----------

